# Battery management system with ECE-R10 conformity needed



## Matter45 (Jan 2, 2013)

so building your own managment system is out of the question? I doubt the DIY community will understand what ECE-R10 is. after a quick google i think its regulations and standards that have to be uphold in a product? I wish you luck in finding a battery management system.


----------



## ricklearned (Mar 3, 2012)

I have an EMUS BMS. It is made in Europe and this link indicates that it complies with ECE-R10.

It is very programmable and you can use it as a monitoring system if you don't want to enable the balancing which happens at the top of the charge cycle.


----------



## Elithion (Oct 6, 2009)

Elegancec said:


> Hello,
> For Germany I need the ECE-R10 EMI conformity.


Here is a utility that lists all the BMSs. Click "Show all items" and then check "Certified" in the left column. You'll find that Lithium Balance and Elektromotus are the the only European manufacturers that may be certified.

If you check "Europe " instead, you will see a list of 16 BMSs from Europe, which may be certified.

I hope that helps.


----------

